# the official Sola picture thread! (NSDTR)



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

newborn!

















2 weeks








3 weeks
















5 weeks








7 weeks








and she will arrive in the province on Monday, I pick her up on Tuesday!

*Bonus points for anyone who understands the name reference


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

nova scotia duck tolling retriever? She's adorable!!!!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Arrive in the province?...you're a Canuck?! I had no idea lol 

She is adorable.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Arrive in the province?...you're a Canuck?! I had no idea lol
> 
> She is adorable.


Rotfl! Yes, I'm in Saskatchewan, Sola is coming from BC. 2 pups are coming to Saskatchewan so the other family is flying up to BC and taking both our puppies back tomorrow, but they don't get in till 8pm, so I'm going up after work on Tuesday to meet the family, their puppy and pick mine up and bring her home


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Sooo cute!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Rotfl! Yes, I'm in Saskatchewan, Sola is coming from BC. 2 pups are coming to Saskatchewan so the other family is flying up to BC and taking both our puppies back tomorrow, but they don't get in till 8pm, so I'm going up after work on Tuesday to meet the family, their puppy and pick mine up and bring her home


That's awesome. Can't wait to see photos of your new little girl


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

on route


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Really. I'm dying. That last pic is priceless beyond words. I can't wait to see more pics. I think I'm in love!!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is just so cute!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg adorable puff ball


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

She is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

What a sweetheart


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my, she's adorable!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She melts my heart,& she's just lovely.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

PUPPY!!!:clap2:


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

YAY! How is she fitting in? how do your other dogs like her? Mine are being so so patient and everything, I am shocked! Of course, Lincoln isnt a terribly bad puppy, either LOL. He is a butthead sometimes, but it could be worse.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gypsy-hates her..this surprised me Gyp normally Loves puppies but i think she's mostly just put out.
Gem-hated her in the car when we picked her up but absolutely ADORES her now, like she follows Sola around and throws toys for her and refuses to leave her side lol
Happy-indifferent
Paisley-jealous and pouting lol

Rusty- weirded out, she chases him and he like..speed walks away lol

Perky and Ripley- indifferent


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Gypsy-hates her..this surprised me Gyp normally Loves puppies but i think she's mostly just put out.
> Gem-hated her in the car when we picked her up but absolutely ADORES her now, like she follows Sola around and throws toys for her and refuses to leave her side lol
> Happy-indifferent
> Paisley-jealous and pouting lol
> ...


LOL Izze, when i brought Josefina home hated ME for a while, she was like suddenly my fiancee's best friend and totally was like "screw you, mom!" I was like, "fine, be that way, I am going to be busy with the new puppy anyway LOL" well needless to say when she saw that ner attitude wasnt having the desired result, she cut it out.

Josefina is being much better, every once and a while she looks at me like "why did you do this to me?" LOL Buddy, my parents male doesnt want anything to do with him, Bear is playing the part of grandpa, and Yumi, the retarded one was trying to guard him and make him "hers" and didnt want the others to touch him ... so she is separated when no one is outside with them.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

She's such a good puppy! The other dogs are warming up to her now. Yesterday she came to Paisley"s rally class for socialization and she was super good!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I take Lincoln to Josefina's agility class for the same reason! I thought I was the only person who did that. I dont know how much it helps him, though LOL.

How is Sola with walking on a lead, Lincoln was a little screamer! the first time he bucked and fought like a wold horse LOL, thank god I was at home when I tried that LOL, but he responded well to the treat rewards and coming when I showed him the treat, then gently tugged on the lead. Right now I am working with him on watching me when he is walking.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha at first she HATED it, went mental as soon as i put pressure on the leash but we're working on that, every day i sit down leash her, tug the leash and pair it with a treat and she doesn't fight it anymore, just comes for her treat every time she feels any pressure  

She LOVES training time, she's got sit, stand, touch and come down pretty well, and she's got the start of down, shake and heel. Not bad for an 8 week old puppy i got less then a week ago lol


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

omg! I missed this thread till now. I am so happy for you. What a darling little puppy. So fluffy


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Haha at first she HATED it, went mental as soon as i put pressure on the leash but we're working on that, every day i sit down leash her, tug the leash and pair it with a treat and she doesn't fight it anymore, just comes for her treat every time she feels any pressure
> 
> She LOVES training time, she's got sit, stand, touch and come down pretty well, and she's got the start of down, shake and heel. Not bad for an 8 week old puppy i got less then a week ago lol


The hard part comes when they hit they teenage stage and "forget" it all lol


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Sola taking payments from clients


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Sola and Gala playing!: http://youtu.be/Det0FYb0a6o

Sola has no fear  she wrestled all afternoon with my bosses great dane, Gala!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Sola and Gala playing!: http://youtu.be/Det0FYb0a6o
> 
> Sola has no fear  she wrestled all afternoon with my bosses great dane, Gala!


Lincoln wants others to think he has no fear lol. He barked at a huge rottie at agility class that Josefina talking with ... while hiding under my legs lol.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I often joke with my co-workers that i should have named her Sister  but my co-workers tell me i would be forever explaining the name, they said everyone would get it when explained but nobody would just "get" the reference lol. I think it would be even funnier if i got 2 and named them Sister and Brother


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> Sola and Gala playing!: http://youtu.be/Det0FYb0a6o
> 
> Sola has no fear  she wrestled all afternoon with my bosses great dane, Gala!


Haha! OMG, she's like, the size of Gala's head!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> View attachment 189538
> 
> 
> I often joke with my co-workers that i should have named her Sister  but my co-workers tell me i would be forever explaining the name, they said everyone would get it when explained but nobody would just "get" the reference lol. I think it would be even funnier if i got 2 and named them Sister and Brother


I guess that is before their time LOL. I was talking with a mom at the track, and when she asked what my horses name was (Beevis), we had a chuckle over it, while her kids just looked at us like "whaaaat?" LOL


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Makes me feel old lol. I remember a few years ago at Christmas, there were 2 dogs boarding together named Casey and Finnigan, I laughed and my co-workers all looked at me like I was crazy lol now that may be a more "Canadian" reference but dammit Casey and Finnigan are iconic! Or some clients had a dog named Fred and when they got a new puppy they named him Barney, I was talking to the guy and he said his kids don't get the reference at all lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Makes me feel old lol. I remember a few years ago at Christmas, there were 2 dogs boarding together named Casey and Finnigan, I laughed and my co-workers all looked at me like I was crazy lol now that may be a more "Canadian" reference but dammit Casey and Finnigan are iconic! Or some clients had a dog named Fred and when they got a new puppy they named him Barney, I was talking to the guy and he said his kids don't get the reference at all lol


LOL I had a friend who had two pet rats by the names of Rin and Stimpy ... and no one got those references either ... even other "younger" adults ... I am like WTF LOL god I am old, there are kids alive today that dont even know who Whitney Houston, Micheal Jackson were ... and thought the 2010 remake of A Nightmare on Elm St was a NEW movie xD I LOL'd very hard at that last one esp.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

photo dump!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

If you come to Edmonton ever with Sola you'll call me so I can steal... I mean meet her, right?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> photo dump!!
> 
> View attachment 190018
> View attachment 190026
> ...


So cute!! So fluffy!!!! want to cuddle her!!!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

a much needed midget puppy update!!






































and some adorable videos!

Sola discovered the fan in the coat room at work..she thinks its the bestest toy EVER
http://youtu.be/wQEolWjO8Vg

she also discovered the whiteboard markers that are attached to the basket and try as she might, she cannot actually run away with them!
http://youtu.be/3jgNBJ-E3sc


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh gosh, she is too adorable, and obviously able to find her own entertainment, hah. I'm sure that will be fun for you later!

And also, randomly, I have that same floor in my kitchen!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha those snow pics are adorable! Gosh I can't get over how fluffy and cute!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow she gets bigger every time you post pictures of her LOL


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol she's still super midgety! She's only gained 2lbs since I brought her home almost a month ago, waaayy smaller then all her littermates and growing at a slower rate, her littermates are growing at a rate of 1.5 lbs per week, and Sola is only gaining 0.5lbs per week. At her current rate of growth i doubt she will be more then 20lbs full grown.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Lol she's still super midgety! She's only gained 2lbs since I brought her home almost a month ago, waaayy smaller then all her littermates and growing at a slower rate, her littermates are growing at a rate of 1.5 lbs per week, and Sola is only gaining 0.5lbs per week. At her current rate of growth i doubt she will be more then 20lbs full grown.


Lincoln is backward ... he was the biggest LOL


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I am way behind  Sola is 14 weeks now! and a whopping 10.3lbs and not quite 10" tall at the shoulder


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

they grow so FAST!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

this is what a confident puppy looks like lol


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Lil Miss Attitude! That Shepherd was going to get it Hopefully they are good friends She is so tiny. How is training going with her?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL OMG she is so BIG now!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Lil Miss Attitude! That Shepherd was going to get it Hopefully they are good friends She is so tiny. How is training going with her?


She litterally met the GSD for the first time when I took these pics but they really liked eachother lol. The GSD, Coco, is NUTS and Sola absolutely owned her, it was hilarious. She still plays in small at work, but only because she is soooo small, I stole her from the small room and took her with me personally to this group in the large because the dog the group was made around got groomed so it was just this random group of good dogs. She has the attitude to play with the big dogs lol. Training is going well, she's SUPER smart! 

Owned- yes she's grown sssoooooo much!! She shot up to 12" tall, but she's still teeny lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

they grow so fast! I meant she is worlds bigger then she was mere weeks ago!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh for sure! She's hardly gained much but she sprouted legs lol. Her structure has started evening out really nice, she's a sport dog so I was getting concerned as she was rather pigeon toed for a bit and all over the place, but she's coming back together now and very nicely to boot  

She's just so comically small though, she still cant get in my van, the ground to the floor is very low and she can only just reach it standing on her hind legs..I stuck her next to a shih Tzu at work today and the shih tzu looked like a giant lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my lord she is SO FUZZY


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

She def looks like a dog who does not know the word "can't" She is all about hanging out with the big dogs. No staying on the porch for her


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Miss Bugs said:


> I am way behind  Sola is 14 weeks now! and a whopping 10.3lbs and not quite 10" tall at the shoulder
> 
> View attachment 193810
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness is she cute. She must be so soft. Looks like the perfect fur to snuggle into.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know I want to snuggle her RIGHT NAO!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Coming on 5 months this week(where did the time go??") look at that tiny adult! she's lookin just like a grown up but in miniature lol


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

far too long since I have updated lol

Sola is now 22 weeks, she was freaking me out for a while there because she was gaining weight, but now gaining any height whatsoever. instead of getting leggy and gangly, ALL weight was going to her chest. she became so barrel chested that it was pushing her elbows out and toes in nearly 90* and she physically could not walk properly! :faint: however last week she suddenly gained height(1.5" over 2 weeks) and look at that, once she had height, she evened right out lol. well she is still in her puppy uglies, now her body is normal but her head hasn't grown, so she has this tiny head and her muzzle is the side of my thumb lol. she is still a tiny toller but if the growth spurt keeps up, she may actually end up within a normal size range!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

a few more shameless pictures!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice pictures. Lil Miss Sola is getting a wee bit bigger. One thing for sure thank god she is not as tall as her attitude. She would be the size of a Draft horse. I really still love how she just gets into the mix of things not letting her size being a problem.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

she doesnt look so migitidy anymore


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

wow I havn't updated this is forever 

Sola will be 9 months old next week if you can believe it! she remains a whopping 20lbs, with virtually no change in the last 2 months, so I doubt she's gonna get much bigger. she has started flyball training with a friend of mine and is doing great! just recall's right now but at her class last night my friend said she was tearing up the lane on her recalls, she is gonna make fabulous little height dog! 

after her class last night she was brought back to me with a mini tennis ball, she is to learn to love it. the mini tennis ball makes me laugh though, I have never had a dog that ran with mini's before, even my moms height dogs used normal tennis balls, and the mini ball looks sooo little! but then Sola holds it and it looks normal sized in her mouth..so, I suppose she really would struggle with catching a regular one out of a box lol 

this is Sola holding a MINI tennis ball...









and just a few randoms


----------

